# Laundry Bars



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

So for my home made laundry detergent I have been mixing half bar soap and half washing soda, both homemade. I was wondering if I can make a batch of bars specifically for laundry.
Basically what is the difference betweebars like Fels and Zote from bar soap?
Hs anyone made their own laundry bars before? If so please share


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

I made a simple coconut oil and lard soap and it worked well. That is what grandma used to use so I figured it would work for me. I have found that any bar of soap I make is a great stain stick.


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

I saw where someone didn't like the smell of Fels when they made that standard laundry soap out of Fels, Borax and Arm & Hammer Washing Soap so they used the cheap Dial instead. They said it worked out just the same to them and smelled better. I can't speak from experience, though.


----------



## okittie (Mar 29, 2015)

If you make your own laundry soap bar, use 0% superfat. I use straight coconut oil in mine, and add lemon and eucalyptus essential oils, and it works great!


----------

